# Newbie-first post-please respond!



## rnm_91 (Jul 19, 2009)

I just turned 18 and was officially diagnosed with IBS almost a year ago, although I've had the symptoms all of my life. My whole childhood was filled with stomach pains, diarrhea, and long hours in the bathroom. As I got older, I would have on-and-off periods of diarrhea. Exercise seemed to help a little. Of course, back then, I didn't even know IBS existed. I thought it was just a natural part of life. Around 9th grade, my symptoms kind of hit a plateau. I just thought I had outgrown it. But right before my junior year in high school, the symptoms returned. That summer, I alternated between being constipated for days or even weeks at a time, and then diarrhea would hit. And it's been like that ever since. Last fall, during my senior year, I was hospitalized with pancreatitis (the cause was never known-the dr. did an ultrasound and it came up clean so he guessed it was caused by some acne medication I had been taking). But anyway, ever since then, I have also had very bad gas pains, in addition to having diarrhea usually at least once a week. I went back to the doctor numerous times after I was hospitalized, and he finally diagnosed me with IBS and sent me on my way--no advice, no nothing. So I went back and told him I wanted to see a gastroenterologist, and he reluctantly referred me to one. I recently had my second appointment with the gast., which is also my last appt. for 6 months. The only positive thing that came from these two visits is the fact that I can now manage my constipation (he suggested Miralax). Which is a good thing-but it's only half the problem. I thought going to the bathroom every day would prevent my stomach from hurting (during which I always have a bowel movement-the pain doesn't subside until I do) but apparently I was wrong. During the last month, while I was taking Miralax, my stomach hurt 5 times (about once a week) and I had bad gas at least 2 or 3 times a week. I'm slowly realizing that I'm going to have to learn to manage this on my own, but it's just so difficult. I am going to attend college in the fall, and while I know I'll get through it despite my IBS, (it can't be any worse than high school) I am worried how it will affect the rest of my life. I'm even afraid to make plans ahead of time because I don't know how my stomach will be feeling that day. I know this stress doesn't help my symptoms, but I don't know how else to manage it. If anyone has any advice, it would be greatly appreciated. I know I can't let IBS run my life. I just don't know where to start. Consulting my doctor has gotten my nowhere. So what's my next step? I have considered eating maybe 5 or 6 small meals a day compared to 3 big ones because the abdominal pain sometimes occurs after eating a lot at one time, but not always. Would that help? And also, (although nobody will probably know this) but could my pancreatitis episode have anything to do with my IBS? Thanks.


----------



## Tallarico (Jul 23, 2009)

I have had IBS my whole life and am also 18. I'm starting college in the fall too so I COMPLETELY understand you. =)I've heard that it's best to eat 5-6 small meals everyday anyways, IBS or no IBS. At college, that can be easy. Take snacks to classes and get a meal plan that fits you. For example, I got myself a meal plan that is smaller because I know that I can't stomach most breakfasts and I'll probably just have something small in my dorm. Also, on days where I feel really bad, I'll not eat enough food.I don't have much advice because I am going through the exact same thing. All I can offer you is the knowledge that you are NOT alone. I'm here going through it with you. =)


----------



## SB666 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here and I'm 22 and a girl. I've had this since I was fourteen. It sucks I know and I wish I could give you a big hug cause I know exactly how you feel. Any ways, I thought I could suggest what has helped me, but I'm not a doctor ofcourse and every one responds differently to different treatments. But here goes, firstly, I dont eat dairy in any shape or form, I found it stopped my constipation and gave me less cramps and diareah. Secondly, I cut out Gluten cause my Mum is gluten intolerant and I think maybe I might be too. I'm waiting to get tested at the moment. Any ways, thridly I take digestive enzymes and good bacteria for my gut, these seem to help me digest stuff more easily. I still have off days when I might eat something my gut doesn't like but they are fewer and less painfull. I think eating smaller meals and drinking plenty of water also helps alot too. I basically live on fish and steamed vegetables or I blitz it up in a food processor so its easier to digest. Thats all I do at the moment but my guts have improved alot and I hope this may help you. I know its a pain in the ass most of the time, but you just got to keep going and hold on. Don't let it beat you! Take each day at a time and remember to breath. Things will get better, there are people just like you all over the place and they know and care how you feel. I hope this has helped, feel better.


----------



## HelenaKate (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm 20 and have similar problems. My IBS is mostly related to anxiety, which is a vicious circle as the anxiety which causes the IBS also is worsened by it!Have you tried keeping a food diary? I am currently in the process of recording what and when I eat, how I feel throughout the day and how my mood is, to try and pick up on any patterns that maybe will reveal any intolerances. I plan on taking it to my GP next time I go (sometimes I just get sick of never feeling 100% and being constantly concerned with my stomach and bowels and go and see if they have any new suggestions!) I feel like I'm doing something positive towards helping my IBS rather than just moaning about it and feeling sorry for myself when I'm feeling unwell as I am prone to do.I hope you find something to help your symptoms!


----------



## kixie (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm 20 and in college with some IBS issues as well. Luckily, I never had much trouble in high school, but compared to high school..college + IBS will be much easier, in my opinion. Most of the time, you're not in class for 7 hours straight a day and you don't need a reason or pass to leave the class at any time. If you are able to feel well enough to get to class, you'll be just fine...but you know that. Some pills I've liked: culturelle (or any other probiotic), cod liver oil, and ginger tablets. I've heard good things about peppermint tablets and aloe vera juice is said to be a life-saver, but I haven't tried. Exercise, relaxation activities (like yoga or meditation), and smaller meals help a lot too. Good luck!


----------

